# Powermatic 1300 Dust Collector



## a1Jim

congrats on your new dust collector


----------



## Woodchuck1957

Just from looking at it, there are a couple things I like that set it apart from most DC's in this size range. The steel outlet going to the filter is nice, and the remote, plus it's a Powermatic.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks, Woodchuck. I appreciate the comment.

Pat, I thought that we were supposed to be doing our part in stimulating the economy.  I just have not added anything to the shop for awhile and felt I needed to begin putting in some upgraded tools.


----------



## Ottis

Looks great Scott, congrats on another fine addition to your shop. Looks like me and you are in the same boat…start of with one new upgrade, and the next thing you know, your looking around for things to replace/upgrade lol. Congrats again !!!


----------



## GaryK

Looks like someone won the lottery. First a new Sawstop and now a DC.

Hmmm, what's next? A nice big lathe perhaps?

Great new adition to your shop. Be aware that you want to empty your bag often. I noticed on mine that if I let
mine get too full I lost a lot of suction. I also have a separator up stream from mine that get a lot of the larger things.

You can see one here.

If you have the room, they work great.


----------



## Ottis

Gary,
Do those work pretty good ? I have a 1 1/2 horse delta D/C and was wondering if it had enough power to use on it.

Thanks


----------



## GaryK

Don - Sure it would. The HP isn't that important.

I have been using one for years. I bought the plastic top and then got a metal trashcan to fit it.

It also works great if you suck up something heavy that you didn't mean to. A lot easier to find and keep it out of the impeller in your DC.

You can see it here. Look in the comments: http://lumberjocks.com/GaryK/blog/4349


----------



## Ottis

Thanks Gary !!!! I will give one a try.


----------



## sbryan55

Gary, I have been looking at one of these. They are fairly inexpensive. What surprised me was the challenge to find a metal trash can. Wal-Mart and Lowes do not stock them. I found one supplier, a local lumberyard, that does carry metal trash cans. So I will be looking at adding this to my dc system. But I will have to ask my wife for an advance on my allowance.


----------



## Splinterman

I like the short run, trash can and separator idea…...good one.
What's the name of your Bank Scott..??


----------



## GaryK

Scott - That's interesting. My local Lowes has metal trash cans. Maybe it's a regional thing.

I know the Lowes here in Texas has lots of lawn tractors, but in California you don't see any at all.

I have a 2HP DC and my longest run to my planer and jointer are about 60 feet away and it seems to work fine.


----------



## MedicKen

Ahhhhhhhhh…....It was the lottery!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Nice upgrade Scott, I have a Jet just like that one and it does a great job.


----------



## hairy

You will love it! I had a problem with the remote. I put new batteries in, and it still would not work, even if I was 1 foot away. I called WMH customer service, and they ordered a new remote for me. They said it was backordered,and would be at least 6 weeks. It's been six weeks,still no remote. The good news, the remote I have started working again.


----------



## kosta

damn that looks nice anything that powermatic puts out is really cool


----------



## Darell

Betcha don't miss that little AP300. I had one of those for years and it was better than nothing. I've got a Delta 50-760 now but I like yours a lot too. Beats that little guy all to heck.


----------



## PurpLev

Congrats Scott! nice DC.I like the metal duct between the blower and the filter - nice touch. looks like a very good finish on that machine. should work a lifetime and more.


----------



## Dustmite97

Nice DC Scott. I bought a DC as well a little while ago and it works great. I am guessing the canister on your collector is nice to have. Mine has a 30 micron bag that needs to be upgraded. Congratulations on that beautiful new Sawstop as well.


----------



## Buckeyes85

would you happen to have the overarm dust collector attachment for your SS? wondering if this machine has enough suction for both. I'm considering the PM 1300 and also a mini-gorilla Oneida. thanks


----------



## Johnwi

Can anyone help me with what the price was for a Powermatic PM1300 back in 2007 or near that year? I found a like new one used but I think the selling price of $650 is quite high. I'm guessing this unit may have sold for around $499 in 2007 but not sure. Any help would be appreciated. I would like to email Doug who was the originator of this post but I'm blocked from doing this because I haven't posted 5 posts yet.

Thanks,
John


----------

